# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  PCT Workout Dos and Donts

## LeroyB

When I wrap up my cycle and transition to PCT and then onto a cutting phase. 
What are the dos and donts to make sure I maintain through the month of PCT then into more cardio and cutting.

----------


## Critical Mass

More rest
More food
Less training
More rest

----------


## M302_Imola

Whatever you do don't cut cals and go straight into a cut. I like to wait around 4 weeks after PCT before I start to cut.

----------


## LeroyB

OK so as far as training am I avoiding Reps / Heart Rate / or what?
Can I go heavy with big rests between sets and make sure to keep it simple.
1 day one 1 day off?
Got ya on the rest! Will do.

----------


## Critical Mass

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=396301

Good info!

----------


## LeroyB

Thanks for the link. From that link:



> Training - If you have been training intensely during the on period you can help to maintain the new found gains with a slight alteration in the way your training. In some cases further gains have been seen in the recovery part of cycling, this is normally with short cycles and very intense training. If you implement more rest days and make sure your C.N.S gets fully recovered, further gains can be seen. Keep the training sessions down to around 30 mins and incorporate longer rest days in-between. Long workouts lower testosterone to cortisol ratio, so don't go for long workouts no matter how strong or fit you may feel, short and fast will help with recovery without further stress on your system.
> 
> Still concentrate on the basic heavy movements this and still focus on HIT type of training, also take more attention on the eccentric part of the lift because this causes most of the muscle fibre damage, after warm up do about 2 sets per bodypart and dropset them, which should consist of eccentric reps start with maximum followed by 90% Max, then 80%max, making sure you take a good 5-6 seconds for the eccentric portion of the reps on all dropsets. There are many other ways of training to help recovery but this method does have great benefits by making the workout shorter and the muscle being hit in a different way. Further gains can be achieved if careful planning is done of your training sessions.


Currently I have a 9 day split.
Heavy Day, Less Heavy, Rest, Repeat for 6 more days - START OVER.

Based on the link:
1 HEAVY DAY - (cleans, squats, deadlifts, so on) + some auxillery (30 minutes)
1 REST DAY
Repeat for 1.5 months - then start cutting!

----------

